# utillizzo ram inspiegabile [FAQ] [risolto]

## Trifaux666

salve a tutti: oggi il mio problema è questo:

```
top - 07:39:46 up 3 days, 22 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.19, 0.26, 0.21

Tasks:  28 total,   1 running,  27 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  10.4% user,  52.3% system,   0.0% nice,  37.3% idle

[code]Mem:    319680k total,   263524k used,    56156k free,   147864k buffers[/code]

Swap:   240932k total,      924k used,   240008k free,    67260k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  Command            

 2627 nobody    16   0  9892 9892 1728 S 45.6  3.1   1619:47 opennap            

 5793 root      16   0   884  884  716 R  2.0  0.3   0:00.01 top                

    1 root      15   0   492  468  440 S  0.0  0.1   0:08.00 init               

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration_CPU0     

    3 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:13.53 keventd            

    4 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:07.13 ksoftirqd_CPU0     

    5 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   3:55.88 kswapd             

    6 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   1:07.85 kscand             

    7 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 bdflush            

    8 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   2:53.42 kupdated           

   10 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd              

   11 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.31 kreiserfsd         

  154 root      15   0   860  764  580 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.16 devfsd             

  996 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 eth0               

  998 root      15   0   288  244  212 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.19 dhcpcd             

 1089 root      15   0   696  676  632 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.57 syslog-ng          

 1097 root      15   0   428  392  336 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.97 cron               

 1114 root      15   0   200    4    4 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 login              

 1115 root      15   0   160   84   84 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty             

 1116 root      15   0   156   80   80 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty             

 1117 root      15   0   156   80   80 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty             

 1118 root      15   0    80    4    4 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty             

 1261 root      15   0   384  308  164 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.04 bash               

 2179 root      16   0   772  772  572 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 login              

 2633 root      15   0  1144 1144  924 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.02 bash               

 3034 root      15   0  1652 1652 1036 S  0.0  0.5   0:13.19 teknap             

 3035 root      15   0  1652 1652 1036 S  0.0  0.5   0:02.13 teknap             

 3036 root      17   0  1652 1652 1036 S  0.0  0.5   0:00.00 teknap
```

come vedete i processi occupano molta poca ram, stando alle percentuali...

si può sapere allora perchè 

```
Mem:    319680k total,   263524k used,    56156k free,   147864k buffers
```

?????????????????????Last edited by Trifaux666 on Sat Mar 06, 2004 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## motaboy

Ma il sistema rallenta? scatta? da problemi? (non credo visto che la swap è tutta libera)

Anche a me la Ram è quasi tutta occupata ma è normale, è un comportamento standard del kernel quello di occupare più Ram possibile o almeno mettere in memoria tutto quello che serve ai programmi.

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        256308     252208       4100          0       6236      63956

-/+ buffers/cache:     182016      74292

Swap:       538136       1392     536744

```

E se carico altri 20 programmi la memoria non aumenta di tanto...

Bye!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quando carichi un programma vengono caricate anche le librerie e quando lo chiudi queste librerie restano in ram e vengono tolte solo se dopo un certo tempo non vengono usate (non fa esattamente cosi'). Quindi l'utilizzo che hai e' piu' che normale.

----------

## Trifaux666

ok ho capito ragazzi, grazie per l'aiuto  :Smile:  sapete, avendo il server opennap con 4000 utenti, sto sempre senza nemmeno un mega,

adesso che ho disabilitato lo share quei valori mi sembravano strani: grazie per l'aiuto  :Very Happy: 

quindi, ricapitolando:

 è normale che le applicazioni occupino la ram in questo modo perchè li kernel la "ferma" per occuparla in seguito

----------

